# Irishopinions - get paid for opinions



## Caveat (13 Aug 2007)

Thought this site wasn't bad:

www.irishopinions.com 

Basically, you sign up for emailed customer surveys.  It's free to join, spam free & can sometimes be interesting/amusing.

You won't get rich, but you do get paid for your responses.  Am waiting for a €10 voucher myself


----------



## foxylady (13 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> Thought this site wasn't bad:
> 
> www.irishopinions.com
> 
> ...


 
You must have done a lot of surveys. i joined this last year and have only accumulated €3.50


----------



## Caveat (13 Aug 2007)

Did you miss any Foxylady?

Other people I know missed deadlines for some surveys and as a result I think they are less likely to contact you as regularly.


----------



## foxylady (13 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> Did you miss any Foxylady?
> 
> Other people I know missed deadlines for some surveys and as a result I think they are less likely to contact you as regularly.


 

Not that I am aware of although I was not always in the right group they were looking for so that might be something to do with it.


----------



## Caveat (13 Aug 2007)

Could be

Can't honestly remember how many surveys I've done but certainly less than 10.  Joined about 7-8 months ago I think.

A few minutes for each survey, sometimes interesting - €10 for my troubles.  Not bad I thought.


----------



## Jaid79 (15 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> Could be
> 
> Can't honestly remember how many surveys I've done but certainly less than 10. Joined about 7-8 months ago I think.
> 
> A few minutes for each survey, sometimes interesting - €10 for my troubles. Not bad I thought.


 
Roughly 10 surveys x 5 minute = 10E, 12E p/hr thats not too shabby for fluting about on your computer.

I think I'll give it a go...

Jaid


----------



## z108 (15 Aug 2007)

foxylady said:


> You must have done a lot of surveys. i joined this last year and have only accumulated €3.50





Caveat said:


> €10 for my troubles.  Not bad I thought.



Dont want to put a dampener on your joy  
But since this is a website devoted to money type issues, I just have to ask... Legally do you have to pay tax on that 10 euro ?


----------



## foxylady (15 Aug 2007)

sign said:


> Dont want to put a dampener on your joy
> But since this is a website devoted to money type issues, I just have to ask... Legally do you have to pay tax on that 10 euro ?


 
Rewards are given in vouchers.


----------



## z108 (15 Aug 2007)

foxylady said:


> Rewards are given in vouchers.



are vouchers tax free ?


----------



## Caveat (15 Aug 2007)

sign said:


> are vouchers tax free ?


 
I guess so? Supermarkets, catalogues, junk mail etc provide them all the time - with impunity it seems?


----------



## MsGinger (15 Aug 2007)

I used these for a while but it seemed that they stopped emailing me when I was just below the threshold to receive vouchers.  It looks like some posters have received payment though, so maybe it was just me.


----------



## moondance (15 Aug 2007)

I've been registered with these for about 2 years and so far have about 10.50 in my account that I can get vouchers for. I find that a lot of surveys I get tell me that the quota is filled or when I fill in my age group they say they have enough respondants for that category. Must be a lot of 20-30 year olds using it.


----------



## cizzy (15 Aug 2007)

I joined this about 2 months ago and have never heard from them since!


----------



## DonKing (17 Aug 2007)

sign said:


> are vouchers tax free ?



Up to €250 per year. AFAIK


----------



## Bazoo (20 Aug 2007)

Joined this site about 18 months ago. I don't know how anyone could fill those surveys out in 2 mins. Some are a lot more time consuming than that. I've about €6.50 accumulated with a further €3.00 pending. It annoys me that you can sometimes have about a third of the questions filled in and then they decide you're not what they're looking for. No reward then.


----------



## Caveat (21 Aug 2007)

Just completed another survey.

This one was estimated at 20 mins for completion but it took me less than 10.  Depends how well thought out you want your answers to be I suppose.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Aug 2007)

You can also download utilities to fill out such surveys automatically as far as I know. Of course the quality/accuracy of the feedback might suffer as a result!


----------



## Caveat (21 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You can also download utilities to fill out such surveys automatically as far as I know. Of course the quality/accuracy of the feedback might suffer as a result!


 
Really? Any idea how they work?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Aug 2007)

- as ever excerise caution/discretion when downloading software.


----------



## babaduck (27 Aug 2007)

I've just checked my account & I've €29.50 in credit, with another €5 waiting to be credited to my account... happy days!


----------



## REMFAN (2 Sep 2007)

babaduck said:


> I've just checked my account & I've €29.50 in credit, with another €5 waiting to be credited to my account... happy days!


 
Wow you must have been filling out surveys like crazy! I've got 3.40e since I joined six months ago.


----------



## NewLifeBegin (3 Sep 2007)

I thought IrishOpinions would be a great site for earning a few vouchers for xmas or something.  But its so useless.  I also joined a few months back but I don't think the € offers are worth wasting some time on


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2007)

Out of curiosity I signed up in the past few weeks. I have received three survey invitations/notifications but each time I started I was told that I was not eligible for the survey in question. I guess I'm just the wrong demographic or something...


----------



## PM1234 (3 Sep 2007)

Exactly the same for me - the first (and only) three I have received to date asked introduction questions (approx 2/3) and then said I was not eligible. 

I was hoping that they just had enough participants by the time I replied but I must be the wrong demographic too!


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Sep 2007)

Maybe they [broken link removed]?


----------



## woods (3 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Out of curiosity I signed up in the past few weeks. I have received three survey invitations/notifications but each time I started I was told that I was not eligible for the survey in question. I guess I'm just the wrong demographic or something...


I joined yesterday and received my first survey this morning and got the same result.


----------



## Cahir (3 Sep 2007)

I've received two surveys and wasn't eligible for either.  I wish they gave the reason for non eligibility.


----------



## bb1 (3 Sep 2007)

The last survey I did with them, I spent about 10 mins completing it, only to be told at the end I wasn't eligible or the capacity had been reached for the survey, (can't rem which!).  Wasn't happy and didn't get much satisfaction from Irish opinions when I mailed then with my whinge, after all they had all my info and I didn't get credit for the time I spent completing it in total.
It's put me off, doing any more for them now!


----------



## Firehead (3 Sep 2007)

I joined about two weeks ago, was told I was ineligible for first 2 surveys I received but got one over the weekend which I completed and I've been credited €2.50 for my trouble.


----------



## woods (3 Sep 2007)

It sounds like a bit of a mugs game especially for someone like me who is very non typical of the average consumer. I expect to be turned down for them all. There is no point in asking me about household cleaning products or food items on the typical shopping list.
I am going to stick with it for a while out of curiousity.


----------



## Caveat (13 May 2008)

Has anyone else stuck with this?

I've another €10 voucher on the way - probably my fifth or so I'd say since last posting.  I suppose in the way that others don't seem to fit the demographic, I must simply be Mr Everyman


----------



## babaduck (13 May 2008)

I've now €77 worth - and I have been declined for various surveys,s o could in theory have earned more.  Hello Boots vouchers!


----------



## Berlin (13 May 2008)

I'm still filling out surveys regularly and have received €60 in book vouchers to date.


----------



## mik_da_man (13 May 2008)

I'm still @ it but have missed a few cause they get sent to an address I dont check too often.
Got about €55 euro of HMV vouchers so far


----------



## bigjoe_dub (13 May 2008)

just checked mine.  have a balance of €50.  nice.


----------



## NicolaM (13 Sep 2008)

What demographic do people think is the most popular one for this type of site?
Looks like I'm in the wrong one at any rate!

Nicola


----------



## purplealien (13 Sep 2008)

Waste of time - i wasnt eligible for most surveys and the 3 i did i didnt get paid for.


----------



## Complainer (13 Sep 2008)

It's not just yes/no as to whether you fit the demographics. If they have reached their target number in your demographic, you can get bumped out, even if you well into your survey.


----------



## Caveat (14 Sep 2008)

Yes, you have to complete surveys pretty promptly.


----------

